# What happened when you first got full blown dp?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was at a lake and I had told my mom and dad I wasn't feeling well and that I felt like I wasn't in my body and that I felt really off. They said I was fine and it slowly got worse until I had a really bad panic attack and had to go to the teens pyche ward for about ten days cause I completely numbed out and having panic attacks. I was stressed about after life thoughts and felt like I was dead. I thought I was gonna be dpd the rest of my life which made my anxiety worse. Then I got out and stayed in my room for a few months until I became accepted with dp.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

When I was at my parent sroom. Had a Massive PA and then felt disconnected from everything around me.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

I was at a friend's. We were watching a film while smoking weed and at some point, I started questioning everything. Like ''why do we have bones, organs ? '' etc. I even remember thinking about Plato's Cave ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allegory_of_the_Cave ). Then I had a huge panick attack and got back home in a hurry.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Driving on the highway with my boyfriend when he stopped at a gas station. My only words were "I don't feel like myself." Scariest feeling of my entire life.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Plato's Cave makes me think about DP aswell for some reason, even though I believe it means something completely different according to my philosophy professor.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

It's interesting how the demographic of this site has changed. It seems that the majority of dp cases now are not drug induced or facilitated. A few years ago, nearly all users had a drug related event that started it all.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I felt like I wasn't fully awake and I kept trying to close my eyes and open them to maybe give me some sort of jolt. That jolt never happened so I began to dwell deeper into DP after a severe panic attack where I thought I was having shroom flashbacks.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

My first dp episode started after a weird dream,I woke up with panic attack and suddenly my room wasn't my room anymore,everything was so unfamiliar and scary.It lasted 4-5 motnhs. This year my second episode started after I came home from a trip in the mountains,everything looked scary,whole life experience looked scary to me but I went to bed,I thought I was just tired and everything will be back to normal in the morning.And I woke up with panic again but this time I freaked out about the fact that I am alive and I exist.Freaky,freaky..


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

It was maybe 2000. I almost drowned. Came home feeling fine. Fell asleep and had a panic attack. Woke up, boom DP and visual snow. I hated the visual snow more. I eventually recovered.

Back in 2004, I almost drowned again, but this time I had the panic attack underwater. Finally, made it out the pool, but I was totally DP'd and hyper vigilant... and I'm still currently DP'd and hyper vigilant lol.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

lol ?


----------

